# 65 GTO rear window defogger ??



## JustAl (Mar 20, 2010)

Got a question..I'm planning to install the defogger in my 65, it wasn't optioned with the car originally. I have the fan/grill assy and the 2 speed dash switch with the wires and connector attached, and both work. Problem, the switch has 2 outputs, high-low speed, but there is no difference when attached to the 1 connection on the fan motor. I thought that one wire might be a resistance type but not that's not the case. I do not have the harness that runs the lenght of the car. Is the center harness where the ability to alter speed occurs or am I missing something, thanks.


----------



## mgrablin (Sep 23, 2014)

JustAl In my 67 that's very close to original there is one purple wire that routes from the single lead on the defogger across the trunk back seat brace from the driver's side to the passenger side. It then travels under the passenger side carpet surfacing on the right side of the transmission hump where it clips into the dash wiring harness. Mine is not currently working and I have yet to find a good wiring schematic that shows the switch, the resistor etc. What color is the power source wire on your switch?


----------

